# Genevieve's 1950 Mercury Police Car



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, enough time has passed that Gen decided it was time to do another model. She is doing the snap-together 1950 Mercury Police Car shown below: :tongue:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

She has decided (as usual) that she does not want it to be the same colors as shown on the box. This one will be blue on blue. She is brush painting the interior and will be spray painting the body. She started today by doing the first coat on the interior tub. 










The interior will be dark blue and black with blue flocking for the carpeting (she does love flocking).


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

She wanted me to let everyone know that she is excited about this - it is her first model since she got her own paint set from her brother for her birthday.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey,, Genevieve.....I'm so glad to see that your starting another Build.....And that your going to use those new paint's.....I'll be looking forward to seeing what special thing's you do to it.....Catch you later....

MOE


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

You're off to a great start, Genevieve. I'll be watching your build too, to see what you have in mind for your version of this classic hot rod Having seen your other models, I'm sure it will turn out great! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Gennie says thank you for the comments. She's excited to be building again and will be doing more painting today after school.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking forward to watching her progress on this kit.


----------

